# iPad as PC Tablet



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

Is there any possible way to use the iPad as a tablet on the PC?
I'm receiving an iPad from my school and I want it to put it to some good use for my PC...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you mean turn it into a Windows tablet or Android tablet? If so the answer is no unless you know heavy coding.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

You ever hear of the Wacom Bamboo? A tablet like that...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Then no. Unless there is an app out there (which I am 90% sure there isnt) that allows you to do so.

Sorry.

One thing you can do is go download the App Documents 2 (Link below) which is free and you can do: .txt documents, excel, paint, and pictures all in the app then upload them to Google Docs to use on your computer.

App Store - DOCUMENTS 2 FREE (Spreadsheet, Text Edit, Preview, Email, Wi-Fi)


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

That app is irrelevant to what I want to achieve -_-


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am sorry then. My understanding of the Wacom Bamboo was that it was a note taker. If you still havnt gotten the help you wanted from me then you can wait for sombody else with more experence then I do to help you with.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

The Wacom Bamboo is a tablet mostly used for anything on the PC, most people use it for drawing, which is what I was hoping to use it for....


And no, I don't want a drawing app...


----------

